# Proftpd Homedir problem



## gnoma (Feb 8, 2010)

I tryed a fiew times to configure the proftp deamon but it still does the same problem. I make the home dir /usr/home/my-user and I want to give access to this dir only but some of the file menagers for windows (file zilla, total commander...)doesn't see this as "/" dir and they can go up to the /usr/home/ and up to /usr/ and ivent up to / and from there they can see the all machine!!! Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2010)

From proftpd.conf:


```
# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home
# directory, uncomment this line.
DefaultRoot ~
```

It's right there ...


----------



## gnoma (Feb 8, 2010)

rofl 
Thanks  works fine now!
May be I should read more carefully the comments


----------



## jalla (Feb 8, 2010)

Find/edit this in your proftpd.conf

```
# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home
# directory, uncomment this line.
#DefaultRoot ~
```


----------



## jalla (Feb 8, 2010)

gnoma said:
			
		

> rofl
> Thanks  works fine now!
> May be I should read more carefully the comments



And I should check back on the thread more often before posting:\


----------

